# Alu gebürstet



## Wurzelmann (26. Juni 2012)

Da ich meinem störrischen Speci Enduro den  letzten, folgenschweren Abwurf nicht verzeihen will, überlege ich mir es durch eine Fanes zu ersetzen.  

Bis die Verletzung auskurriert ist, habe ich noch ein paar Wochen Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen und darauf zu warten, dass die Asiaten in die Pötte kommen 

Jetzt aber die Frage, da ich noch zwischen Alu gebürstet und zweifarbig hin und her gerissen bin: 

Wie pflegeaufwendig ist raw Alu den nun wirklich? Insbesondere, wenn man mal  im Winter fährt und dabei die ein oder andere Straße queren muß? Ich bin nicht der große Spontanputzer und nach einer eisigen Fahrt < 0° noch mit Wasser und Schwamm zu hantieren, ist jetzt nicht gerade meine Vorstellung eines gelungenen Winterwochenendes. 

Ist es unter diesen Umständen illusorisch rohes Alu durch die Gegend zu fahren?

Wie ist das, wenn der Schweiß auf den Rahmen tropft? Muss ich am Ende nach jeder Ausfahrt der Kiste eine Wellnessbehandlung gönnen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe 

Wurzl


----------



## Machiavelli (26. Juni 2012)

SUFU. Da gibts wirklich genug dazu. 

Kurz gesagt: Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXHaudegenXx (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Wurzelmann,

in sachen putzen hab ich keine ahnung, aber kleiner tipp: du kannst dir für 75 Euro aufpreis den rahmen per express aus taiwan zu alutech liefern lassen! hab ich gemacht, da ich trotz kapselsprengungen in 2 fingern nicht warten sondern fahren will!...und zwar FANES!

MfG Ich


----------



## brozzomd (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Haudegen,

wie funktioniert das, per Express....?


----------



## Banana Joe (26. Juni 2012)

das will ich auch wissen wenn es die sache beschleunigt sind mir das die 75 euros wert.


----------



## zec (26. Juni 2012)

Kann mich Machiavelli nur anschließen: Ich habe mein Fanes in Raw. Im Winter bin ich es noch nicht gefahren, aber es wurde auch schon nass bzw. Schweiß hats auch schon abbekommen. An diesen Stellen bildete sich dann eine leichte Patina, die aber (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) nicht arg auffällt. Wenns einen doch stören sollte, lässt sie sich auch schnell mit Hilfe von Polierwolle wieder entfernen. 
Ich lasse es einfach so wie es ist - mag den Look irgendwie.


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. Juni 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> SUFU. Da gibts wirklich genug dazu.
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Kein Problem



Ich lese hier ja schon seit Beginn mit und habe im Laufe der Zeit den Fanes Thread auch nach dem ein oder anderen Thema noch einmal durchstöbert. Die Aussagen, die ich gelesen hatte, sofern es nicht nur um raw vs. gebürstet ging, waren aber eher Winterunfreundlich, wenn aber auch eher theoretischer Art. 

Daher würden mich einmal die praktischen Erfahrungen von Winterfahrern mit raw Rahmen interessieren. Vor ein bißchen Patina habe ich keine Angst. Aber wenn ich Gefahr laufe, das Rad kaputt zu machen, weil es ab und zu mal eine Woche nach einer Winterausfahrt ungeputz in der Garage steht, dann wird das nichts. Und ungeputzt sieht raw m.E. eh am besten aus 

Edit: Ok, ich habe immer nur in Fanes Threads gelesen. Im Aultech Forum gibt es tatsächlich schon eine quasi identische Anfrage aus 2009. Macht mir meine Entscheidung am Ende aber auch nicht leichter.

Also, nichts für Ungut. Wenden wir uns wieder wichtigeren Dingen zu


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, Salz schadet mehr der Kette, den Lagern und den Zügen (also alles Nicht-Alu). Ergo ist im Winter nach jeder Fahrt Putzen bzw. Abspülen angesagt oder eben alle paar Tage Entrosten. Ich putze/spüle dann lieber, bin nämlich faul


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Juni 2012)

Wurzelmann, machet einfach. Wenns dir gefällt und es dir irgendwie am Herzen liegt, wirst du eh ordentlich aufpassen und putzen.


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (27. Juni 2012)

brozzomd schrieb:


> Hallo Haudegen,
> 
> wie funktioniert das, per Express....?


 

Hallo,

das Angebot hat mir der Jürgen freundlicherweise gemacht, einfach mal ihn fragen!aufjedenfall hatten die in taiwan noch ein auf lager in meiner grösse, keine ahnung wie weit die nun sind mit der produktion...meine wartezeit hat sich um 1-2 monate verkürzt!glück  aber frag den jü einfach, vielleicht ist es möglich!

MfG Ich


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juni 2012)

xXHaudegenXx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Angebot hat mir der Jürgen freundlicherweise gemacht, einfach mal ihn fragen!aufjedenfall hatten die in taiwan noch ein auf lager in meiner grösse, keine ahnung wie weit die nun sind mit der produktion...meine wartezeit hat sich um 1-2 monate verkürzt!glück  aber frag den jü einfach, vielleicht ist es möglich!
> 
> MfG Ich


Normal: Rahmen/Schiff 
Express: Rahmen/Luftfracht für 75 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschiehses (28. Juni 2012)

Gut zu wissen, die Info. Habe JÃ¼rgen gleich mal eine Mail geschickt, ob das fÃ¼r mich auch mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re. 75â¬ machen mir nichts aus, habe immerhin durch wechseln auf das Sondermodell 500â¬ gespart... 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9644004&postcount=6273


----------



## Dschiehses (28. Juni 2012)

Hätt' ja klappen können.


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. Juni 2012)

hat sich erledigt. Wird schwarz elox. Leicht, widerstandsfähig, langweilig


----------



## Marina (29. Juni 2012)

NUr ein kleiner Hinweis... Elox ist NICHT besonders widerstandsfähig....


----------



## TheMicha (29. Juni 2012)

Aber wohl doch beständiger als raw gebürstet oder?
Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung ob raw shotpen oder gebürstet. Gewinnen wird für mich wohl die Oberfläche mit der ich am wenigsten Stress habe. Raw shotpen bedeutet doch lediglich das der Rahmen transparent beschichtet ist oder liege ich da komplett falsch?

Klärt mich bitte auf falls ich Mist erzähle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2012)

Raw Eloxal Shotpen bedeutet mMn, dass der Rahmen aluminiumfarben eloxiert ist. Transparentes Eloxal kenne ich nicht. Shotpen heißt, dass er vorher mit kleinen Kugeln beschossen wird. Das ergibt die raue aber gleichmäßige und riefenfreie Oberfläche. So habe ich es mir jedenfalls erklären lassen.


----------



## Hoppes (2. Juli 2012)

Marina schrieb:


> NUr ein kleiner Hinweis... Elox ist NICHT besonders widerstandsfähig....


 
Hä?  
Eloxal ist doch wiederstandsfähiger als pulvern oder lackieren!??


----------



## flight78 (2. Juli 2012)

Farbiges eloxal ist nicht besonders wiederstandsfähig. Schwarzes eloxal sollte es eigentlich sein, wird ja auch schutz-eloxal genannt. Der vorteil ist, wenn im schwarzen eloxal doch mal kratzer entstehen, kann man die gut mit mattschwarzer farbe ausbessern, sind dann eigentlich nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## TheMicha (3. Juli 2012)

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Detailaufnahme von einem Rahmen in raw shotpen zur Hand? Irgendwie finde ich nichts... ^^


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (3. Juli 2012)

Hey


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (3. Juli 2012)

....kann ich dir in 2-3 wochen posten 

MfG Ich


----------



## Masberg (6. August 2012)

xXHaudegenXx schrieb:


> ....kann ich dir in 2-3 wochen posten
> 
> MfG Ich



Gibt es mittlerweile ein Foto von Raw elox shotpen?


----------

